# Replacement Gauges for 2005 Ranger 621VS?



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's best to post here or the boats (I'm going to cross post to make sure). 

I have a 2005 Ranger 621VS and the gauges on my boat are no longer water tight. When it rains, or even during dewy mornings, the gauges fill up with moisture and reading them is impossible. I'd also like to upgrade to some nicer ones that maybe are digital.

Does anyone know a good gauge replacement kit that would work? For the record, I have a 2005 Evinrude 225HP H.O. Direct Injection Bombardier (pics attached). Not sure if that matters for the gauge package or not. Or would they individual gauges need to be purchased separately?

Thanks,
CheddarThief


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

sounds like seal due to years of sunlight is bad have you tryed new o rings on bezels or tryed puting life seal or another silcone on them or even rtv black or another gasket maker worth a shot for under 10 dollars not sure on price of o rings should be able go to autoparts stores for supplies


----------

